# Dunks of the Year 10-11



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Might as well start now.

Remember this from last season?






Not as good IMO but sweet dunk none the less.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blake Griffin had a nasty put back dunk yesterday....guy can jump


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More of Eric Gordon from the same night:


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to see Wall do them in a game, but sick nonetheless.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Filthy...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Blake Griffin dunks like young Mike Tyson punched: "With bad intentions"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It isn't from the NBA... but former Gonzaga star Jeremy Pargo did this in the euroleague the other day:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)




----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ask for forgiveness if you ever doubted this guy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's a ****ing freak athlete.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

JR Smiths is still the top dunk so far in my opinion... Man that is just nasty.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

posterized


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Derrick Rose is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Wow. Derrick Rose is ****ing awesome.


What I love about that dunk is that the crowd goes into a hush when the ball is in the air... and then the second his hand hits the rim (which is mic'd up wonderfully) the crowd goes ape****.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

D-Rose is off the chain. I have him on my fantasy team and dude is in beast mode.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its almost like he jumped and in midflight realized that he need to go a little higher and just hit a switch. lol Amazing..


----------



## ars111 (Jan 24, 2011)

Griffin is best dunker in 10/11 for sure!!! He gets crowd on their feet! El Magnifico!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry Blakey, your teammate has got the dunk of the year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just filthy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Too bad it wasn't Blake Griffin. There would have been multiple threads if it had.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## fai714 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dornado said:


> What I love about that dunk is that the crowd goes into a hush when the ball is in the air... and then the second his hand hits the rim (which is mic'd up wonderfully) the crowd goes ape****.


I just wish stacey king didn't screw up that call so badly with that 'i wanna go higher' bs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This thread needs a massive update; let's start with this:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

And Adam says Wade isn't a great athlete..


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

That was straight up filthy. That little dance that he did afterwards... that was something else.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Best dunk of the season award goes to Dwyane Wade two years in the running, which is impressive considering we have guys like Blake Griffin, LeBron James, Josh Smith, and etc in the league.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The Blake Griffin dunk on the Knicks is still the dunk on the year in my book. That was unhuman.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The Blake Griffin dunk on the Knicks is still the dunk on the year in my book. That was unhuman.


We should have a vote system in place at the end of the regular season. To me an undersized SG putting a spin move, and dunk on one of the most formidable centers in the NBA is the keeper of the two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wade and Griffin are in competition for dunk of the year. Can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


>


Why NBA.com chose to go with the Spurs commentators on that clip I have no idea (unless they just use the home team by default)... it isn't like Sean Elliott is going to jump out of his seat for the opposing team, lame.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D12 ... the beast must eat.... My favorite player in the game! Mad props for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn that was nasty. Shame about Dwights beard though, really not suiting him. :laugh:


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

The Taj Gibson putback at the end of tonight's game 1 should be on here asap.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Not the dunk of the year, but I can't help but admire the flare Wade has at the end.


----------



## Hoop4lif (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLmUGjqMRaw 

*Lebron James Scored over a 100 points in one game in High School. And had 14 dunks that game.*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Was that in 2010/11?


----------



## twolvesfan (Jul 31, 2011)

I vote for the JR Smith over Gary Neal one but some of the Blake Griffin dunks were dirty.


----------

